# Nass RAW Next Week?



## Greg (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe Stone Road? I have to imagine it will be dry enough over there, at least. Some rain tonight/tomorrow (well under a half inch) then nice and dry for a while. Maybe Tuesday or Wednesday?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2010)

What time you thinking?


----------



## Greg (Apr 8, 2010)

6 pm start?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2010)

Woodcore rode out of E Chippens yesterday and said it was in pretty good shape around there.  I bet it's even better by next week.

Unless someone wants to lend me a front wheel then I'm out, I don't expect my replacement to finally arrive until next Wednesday or Thursday. :smash:  If I somehow get my hands on a wheel then I could potentially do Tuesday.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 8, 2010)

As always I'm up for a Nass RAW! Either day works for me and after my experiences on the trails the last few days, E. Chippens or Scoville Rd. parking areas will work just fine as a starting point. ;-)

Shit starts to gets pretty dark around 7:15 so the the earlier the better as far as start time goes, lets try for tires on the trails no later than 5:45.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm in for Tuesday night.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm in for Tuesday night.



I don't know if anyone was planning on going, but I'm out now....


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2010)

Tuesday doesn't work for me, will probably ride Thursday.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 12, 2010)

Might go for a rip tomorrow....anyone knows what the parking situation is at the forbidden forest ( Is it cool to park at scoville mid day}

steveo


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 12, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Might go for a rip tomorrow....anyone knows what the parking situation is at the forbidden forest ( Is it cool to park at scoville mid day}
> 
> steveo




There's actually some logging going on in the Scoville Road area so you might be better served parking mid-day at Sessions Woods or over at the AZ parking spot on E. Chippens.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 12, 2010)

Plan on being out there riding every night this week until the weather says different.    :beer:


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2010)

The Woodcore MTB marathon is about to begin!


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 12, 2010)

Greg said:


> The Woodcore MTB marathon is about to begin!



When are you going to get your ass back in the saddle? The trails are riding super nice so no excuses! :uzi:


----------



## severine (Apr 12, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Plan on being out there riding every night this week until the weather says different.    :beer:


Woohoo! Go get 'em!


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> When are you going to get your ass back in the saddle? The trails are riding super nice so no excuses! :uzi:



Still got moguls on the brain. One more day of that tomorrow. I'll get the bike tweaked this weekend and should be ready to roll next week.


----------

